# Ditch Trimming solution from Stihl?



## pvf (May 31, 2014)

I've just picked up a job that requires some semi-regular trimming of a drainage ditch in front of a shopping center. The sides are too steep and broken to walk everywhere but it dries up nice and I can get good access then. It's mostly grass with some pithy stuff here and there, enough to bog down my Stihl FS46 homeowner model (~20cc, string head, breaks/welds line, etc.) I have a good Stihl dealer close and really need to invest in a bigger machine anyway. If I'm going all-in, I'd love to be able to run a circular brush cutter for clearing, maybe a pole pruner head, but it's the hedge trimmer and power scythe heads that look interesting. I can picture making hay of that ditch in no time flat with the 135 degree hedge trimmer head but the mere existence of a shorter, power scythe head has me wondering what would be best for trimming will grass and non-woody weeds. Or, will either one of these even work good for trimming? All the rotary head options are making me wonder too. 

The Kombi system looks neat but doesn't seem very "pro." I have a feeling I'd be better off with a big pro trimmer and power head attachments. Any recommendations for this job? Thanks.


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 1, 2014)

Both my neighbor and I have KM 130 Rs. He has a power scythe attachment that is really nice for just laying down the cut grass instead of spraying it in your face. I use the clearing saw blade on mine, and it works great. On steep terrain the harness and handle bar trimmers are not too comfortable. Stick with the R models.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

You can get a scrub cutter which might get the job done. Or a good blade might be gravy. KM130r is a powerful machine, gobs of torque. However I've not found the 4mix engines overly reliable. If you have a honda dealer close by have a butchers at a UMK series 4 stroke machine. Great engines 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AuerX (Jun 8, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Both my neighbor and I have KM 130 Rs. _*He has a power scythe attachment that is really nice for just laying down the cut grass instead of spraying it in your face.*_ I use the clearing saw blade on mine, and it works great. On steep terrain the harness and handle bar trimmers are not too comfortable. Stick with the R models.



I need to look in to one of those, Really hate being covered in crap when cutting heavy weeds and such.


----------



## pvf (Jun 28, 2014)

So I ended up going all-in with the Echo setup, the biggest powerhead. So far I have the hd string trimmer head, extension, and the hedge trimmer attachment. It's a monster. I own 4 Echo saws, one Sthil, and I like both but the idea of not having to deal with valves, I guess I'm just old school a little bit. I'm very impressed with the Echo system and saved over $400 vs. the Sthil, nothing aginst Stihl though.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 28, 2014)

Good choice mate. More for your money there man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likesaws (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a handle bar trimmer made by Efco used brush blade and trimmer head runs well. Found on flea bay.
Even less than the Echo less than $200.00 with saw head.


----------

